# Which sites do you order perfume from?



## Blushbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Any good discounted perfume sites based in the U.S that you can recommend?

Thanks


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 30, 2008)

discounted? The only place I have ordered from was Discount Perfumes, Colognes and Fragrances 
never had a problem there.  Customer service was nice, and usually they send you coupons on occasion to use again.

otherwise, I go with Sephora or beautyhabit.com  (but obviously not discounted there!)


----------



## Kiko (Aug 4, 2008)

I order from fragrancenet.com. They are very reliable.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 4, 2008)

Perfumania.com


----------



## syrene78 (Aug 30, 2008)

Strawberry.net
It is overseas but cheaper and they have their loyalty discount.
You can often find your favorite discountinued fragrances there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They ship pretty fast and shipping is free.


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

beautynet


----------



## Brittni (Sep 1, 2008)

fragrancenet


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

i've ordered from fragrancenet.com, and it turned out well.  but i have heard that some bad stories from them.  the good thing about that site is that you can always find some coupons.


----------



## concertina (Sep 16, 2008)

Perfume Samples, Perfume Decants and Vintage Perfumes - The Perfumed Court

That place is the bomb diggity. They're a decanting website, so you can get smaller, more affordable sizes of boutique or niche or just plain expensive fragrances!! I ordered recently and my order was shipped quickly and packaged well.


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Oct 13, 2008)

I've ordered from fragrancenet 3-4 times and have never had a problem, but I'd be interested to hear what some of the negative experiences were.  They sometimes seem to be too good to be true, as they have deeply discounted prices on most fragrances, excellent coupons, and carry hard-to-find discontinued fragrances as well. Am I cynical or is there reason to be worried?


----------



## sweet28victoria (Nov 13, 2008)

Actually I always order in Fragrancenet.com...so far I dont have anyproblem with it


----------



## Indigowaters (Jun 3, 2009)

I order from FragranceX.com. They had a perfume I wear that's normally $65 for $25. Plus free shipping all the time. They even give you the code! I've shopped there 3 times and gotten a coupon for $5 off my next purchase. The products are real and I've never had a problem with their shipping or damage to anything.


----------



## Beryl (Jun 13, 2009)

I have been looking at fragrancex but have not ordered yet. 
Packages pass here through customs and perfume gets taxed so I am still thinking about this. But they have lots of lovely fragrances. On another beauty forum I read as a guest someone said their testers were very good
with heavier scented perfume than the regular bottles. Since the tester is supposed to sell the product in the shop.


----------



## Sashan (Jun 13, 2009)

I placed an order with FragranceX the other week. They have a code for free shipping. It hasn't arrived yet but their prices were excellent. Almost half the New Zealand retail price.


----------



## swaly (Jun 13, 2009)

FragranceX has worked for me in the past. No weird/fishy products, though I knowingly ordered several testers.


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

fragrancenet.com There are always great coupon codes listed on retailmenot.com!


----------



## Just a Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

FragranceX
CheapSmells
StrawberryNet


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

cheapsmells. sometimes strawberrynet.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Aug 31, 2009)

I prefer extrascents.com


----------



## Aliki (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheapsmells


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 4, 2009)

I go to Amazon lol. I usually order from Noblemart, they are one of the cheapest on Amazon and they ship super fast!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Oct 6, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I had to review Fragrance.net.  After seeing the recs here I ordered a bottle of the new Chloe which is to die for, but $120 for 2.5oz at nordies.  I got it for $87 and also had a coupon code for 15% off!  I also ordered a 3.4 pink sugar and 8oz matching body lotion for $35 and $18.  All together with shipping my order came to less then what the Chloe was at nordies.  Not only are their prices amazing but I ordered it Sunday night and i received today!!!  So, I highly recommened!!!!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Oct 7, 2009)

Another vote for fragrancenet. I've ordered 3 times and haven't had any issues. I just received my order of 3.4 oz Vera Wang Truly Pink and 1.0 oz Ralph Lauren Romance both for like $77.


----------



## Devin Argenta (Apr 28, 2014)

Profumino.IT is the biggest perfumery site in Italy and the prices are alwys discounted. Sorry for it but I am form Italy and I alwys use this site.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.fragrancenet.com/ ( they are the BEST).  I also buy from Ebay or Amazon as long as I know where the perfumes are coming from.


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 8, 2014)

thanks for the fragrancenet rec's! i usually go with amazon to get my precious black xs but this is a little cheaper (and has some good deals!)


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 23, 2014)

fragrancenet.com, moreover they provide free international shipping
  One thing sucks is that u can only choose either for discount or free shipping


----------



## Dadale (Mar 2, 2016)

http://www.allbeauty.com/


----------



## Beryl (May 24, 2016)

To add variety to my perfume collection I have been buying few sets of perfume samples straight from the perfume houses. My 3 favorite sample sets are from www.histoiresdeparfums.com and www.teocabanel.com and www.ateliercologne.com


----------

